# Is there a name for this?



## spoon (Oct 14, 2010)

Whats it called when you get the urge to open hand slap a random person? Not a person you've met, talked to, or seen before. This happens to me a lot. 
I also think it would be really funny if a person rode by me on a bike then froze solid and fell over.


----------



## emc (Oct 14, 2010)

i open hand smacked some random guy on the ass once and he chased me several blocks down the road. he was real mad but i couldnt stop laughing so he couldnt get it up to deck me lol


----------



## emc (Oct 14, 2010)

i think its called tag!


----------



## spoon (Oct 14, 2010)

Good fucking answer. I'll have to remember to tell that to the cops.


----------



## emc (Oct 14, 2010)

im pretty sure the statute of limitations ran out by now... that was a long time ago.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 12, 2010)

its called the coal miners daughter.


----------

